# Nitrates



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I was just wondering, how high of a reading of nitrates would be considered dangerous to humans? I ask this because all of the bottled water here in Israel has nitrates in excess of 15 ppm. Some brands have nitrate levels at 33 ppm, as claimed on the bottle by the manufacturer. Could this probably make a person slightly ill? In any case im staying away from the water because it has other stuff i would rather not drink.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

..huh, I've never heard of that


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

45mg/l is the U.S. Federal standard of acceptable levels of NO3 in drinking water.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

what is that in ppm?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

parts per million


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

no...I wasnt asking what ppm is I was asking what 45mg/l translates to in ppm


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

hmm 45 x 10E-3 g/1000g in a liter of water * 1E6 = 45 ppm


----------



## StarLab (Jan 14, 2007)

The tap water where we are is less than optimal. 

Nitrate: 40ppm
pH: 8.5 - 9.0 (sometimes off the scale)
kH: 40

Not to mention the overwhelming aroma of chlorine when you run it.

Needless to say, we have an RO unit for our tank water.

Sure, safe for us to drink, but it will kill a fish!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Wow you'd need a heavily planted tanginikan cichlid tank for that water.


----------

